# 7 months reservation window odds...



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 14, 2008)

We currently own at VWL and plan adding on. We would like maybe another home resort, like AK. However, considering Steamboat Bill "s comment on Saratoga Springs being the best deal, with the lowest maintenance fees and long right of use, what are the chances that we could go to other resorts such as AK or BCV during the 1st week of march if we reserve at 7 months ( ie non home resort window ) Thanks for the input...

Rina


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think there will be a problem with AKV at, except for club level. BCV will be a little more difficult, but I think your chances are good.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 14, 2008)

How do you find Saratoga Springs for families with young children. My feeling is that it is too spread out ... long walks necessary to go to poool and facilities or is there more than one pool ?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 14, 2008)

Its not that bad. The walk to the main pool is not much differnt then being at any of the other resorts. 

If you are at BCV, you have to walk thru Beach Resort to get to SAB. 

If at BWV, you have to traverse those long, long hallways. 

If at OKW....similar to SSR

If at VWL, you have to walk over to Wilderness Lodge Resort. 

There are two main pools at SSR, one across from the Springs section, the second at the Grand Stand section. There is a very large quiet pool at the Congress Park section. And the Paddock section has a quiet pool also. All of the pools also have hot tubs. The only section without a pool is the Carousel Section.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do the 2 main pools have waterslides and kids sections ?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 14, 2008)

High Rock pool has a decent slide, zero entry, and a small play area.

Grand Stand pool has no slide, but a large interactive water play area.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

tinkerbell2 said:


> We currently own at VWL and plan adding on. We would like maybe another home resort, like AK. However, considering Steamboat Bill "s comment on Saratoga Springs being the best deal, with the lowest maintenance fees and long right of use, *what are the chances that we could go to other resorts such as AK or BCV during the 1st week of march if we reserve at 7 months* ( ie non home resort window ) Thanks for the input...
> 
> Rina


 
Although Steamboat Bill may have his facts correct for off season stays, it is next to impossible to get a BCV villa in March if you do not own there. SSR is an aquired taste imho. We can debate this forever, but I must tell you that if you cannot get into any resort you can always get into SSR.
I get a most of my rental requests, almost 90%, for BCV, followed by AKV, OKW, BWV, VWL and then SSR. I must turn down most requests since I don't have enough BCV points (I have 300). *Do not ever count on getting into the BCV or AKV if you do not own there. For the most part the inventory is not there to support the claim you can get into those two resorts at 7 months especially in March.. . This is usually the case at BWV and VWL as well. *


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 15, 2008)

It was the initial impression I had, that your had to own there to be able to get a reservation in march. Thanks!!


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

No problem. With all the inquiries I make to DVC I have gotten to know what you can expect to find at different times of year. March is impossible unless you own at a resort other than SSR or sometimes OKW.


----------

